# 12 Boiler Rooms



## Team BP (Feb 12, 2011)

We started this job about 2 months ago it's a 12 building apt complex. We're installing 2 -lochinvar whn-399,2-grundfos magna 3 circs, 2- squire 80gal tanks, and a symmons hi/lo mixing valve. The apts each have a 40 gal electric tank that's coming out after we run new dhw and recirc lines to each unit. I'll post more pics as the rooms get progressed.


----------



## Team BP (Feb 12, 2011)

team bp said:


> we started this job about 2 months ago it's a 12 building apt complex. We're installing 2 -lochinvar whn-399,2-grundfos magna 3 circs, 2- squire 80gal tanks, and a symmons hi/lo mixing valve. The apts each have a 40 gal electric tank that's coming out after we run new dhw and recirc lines to each unit. I'll post more pics as the rooms get progressed.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Team BP said:


> We started this job about 2 months ago it's a 12 building apt complex. We're installing 2 -lochinvar whn-399,2-grundfos magna 3 circs, 2- squire 80gal tanks, and a symmons hi/lo mixing valve. The apts each have a 40 gal electric tank that's coming out after we run new dhw and recirc lines to each unit. I'll post more pics as the rooms get progressed.


Nice!!

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Looks like a good project.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Team BP said:


> We started this job about 2 months ago it's a 12 building apt complex. We're installing 2 -lochinvar whn-399,2-grundfos magna 3 circs, 2- squire 80gal tanks, and a symmons hi/lo mixing valve. The apts each have a 40 gal electric tank that's coming out after we run new dhw and recirc lines to each unit. I'll post more pics as the rooms get progressed.


Got to love 399's. Under 400k no big start up's with the inspectors , Reps, and Gas Co. Where in Ma?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow, what a job! Cool. Hope to see more as it progresses.


----------



## Team BP (Feb 12, 2011)

plumbdrum said:


> Got to love 399's. Under 400k no big start up's with the inspectors , Reps, and Gas Co. Where in Ma? Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


We still have the rep from FIA come out and do the start up just to make sure everything is working correctly it's a big energy project. The job is in Westfield. Which is lil far from where I live but gotta go where they send ya.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Team BP said:


> We still have the rep from FIA come out and do the start up just to make sure everything is working correctly it's a big energy project. The job is in Westfield. Which is lil far from where I live but gotta go where they send ya.[/QUOT
> 
> 
> Good idea, they can set it up with a combustion analyzer . Have you ever done a start up on equipment over 400,000?
> ...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Copper work looks really clean....good work.


----------



## plumber tim (Jul 4, 2013)

Team BP said:


> We still have the rep from FIA come out and do the start up just to make sure everything is working correctly it's a big energy project. The job is in Westfield. Which is lil far from where I live but gotta go where they send ya.


It's kinda funny I live about 30 miles to Westfield but I'm working in Cambridge when you would be much closer to Cambridge than me.


----------



## Team BP (Feb 12, 2011)

Here's 2 of the rooms I did. We just finished the last boiler. Now were running the domestic piping and we will be piping in 2 indirects after that is completed. I'll try to be better with posting pics for you guys.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Looking good!!

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Team BP (Feb 12, 2011)

Couple more rooms. Now I can take better pics with the old boilers out of the way. You can see how we done our best to make all the rooms look alike for the most part some of them had to go on the opposite walls.


----------

